# Warren, OH - Dutchess Baby Liver GS?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12523447

Trumbull Co DP, Dutchess, 5 mos

Does anyone think she could be a liver GS (one was posted on the Board months ago in a NC shelter and rescued); understand they are fairly rare. Opinions?








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like she has a sore on her neck underneath the collar


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

She doesn't look Liver to me. Looks like her nose is black with "snow nose". (Is that what it is called when they get a pinkish "spot" in the middle of their nose???) She looks to have black tipped hairs on her neck too. (Most noticeable under her ear.) If she was liver she would NOT have any black.
She sure is cute though!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

How about a Mal?


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

It's another Milo.....Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, I'm forgetting that two are enough. I would think this little pup is probably a liver. Check out Milo's original thread and scroll down for pics..he was very light at 8-9 weeks. 

This is what he looked like when we sent him north a few weeks later...already showing dark under his jaw and across his back....










http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

But by Sept., he had darkened significantly. See these pics....



















Oh I want her so badly. I really hated sending Milo off to his new home....wanted him to stay with me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This pup is not a liver, it is a mix.


----------

